# shaving cream



## ronnie brown (Sep 2, 2010)

does anyone make there on shaving cream i am just geting started and have no clue on how to. so help please?


----------



## xyxoxy (Sep 2, 2010)

There was a great thread on here a while back on CREAM soaps which I've still been dying to try and haven't. If you search for that you should find what you're looking for.

I do make a shaving soap which is a regular CP bar formulated for good lather and including white kaolin clay for good slip.


----------



## ronnie brown (Sep 2, 2010)

yes xyxoxy i have got a good shave soap cp with cottonseed oil ,tallow lanion ,avacado, oliveoil, palm, castor,clay , it is 2 weeks old and it has already making good shave, will try to find this thread, thanks


----------



## Lindy (Sep 3, 2010)

Ronnie do a google search on cream soaps.  Snowdrift farms has some great information as well as cream soap lye calculator: http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_whippedsoaps.html

Cream soap is a lot of fun to make and a very different experience from CP or HP.


----------



## xyxoxy (Sep 3, 2010)

Here it is...

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16381


----------

